# Axis Client - Welcher JARs mitliefern?



## jank (30. Mrz 2006)

Hi.

Welche JARs muss ich alle bei einem Axis 1.3 Client mitliefern?
Zur Zeit brauche ich (um den Client zu starten):

axis.jar
log4j-1.2.8.jar
commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
commons-discovery-0.2.jar
wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar


Müssen wirklich alle diese Files mitgegeben werden?

Grüsse,
 Jan


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2006)

Wenns ohne nicht geht: Ja


----------



## jank (31. Mrz 2006)

Gut klar, sonst sind die nötigen Classes ja nicht da. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es mitgelieferte JARs, die alles benötigte zusammenfassen oder ähnliches.
Vielleicht versuche ich mal, mir selbst eins zu bauen (ohjeohje).


----------



## dermatthes (31. Mrz 2006)

tincup hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut klar, sonst sind die nötigen Classes ja nicht da.
> Aber vielleicht gibt es mitgelieferte JARs, die alles benötigte zusammenfassen oder ähnliches.
> Vielleicht versuche ich mal, mir selbst eins zu bauen (ohjeohje).



Du kannst dir unter Eclipse oder Netbeans ja ein User-Library anlegen, mit dem du die jars einbindest.

Eclipse:
Window -> Preferences
"Java"+"Build Path"+"User Libraries"

-> New... (Name eingeben z.B. AXIS Client)

Neues Lib anwählen 

Dann: -> Add JARs 
und die JARs hinzufügen.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mrz 2006)

Das bringt ihn ja fürs "Mitliefern" nicht weiter 

Da kann er sich dann das FatJar-Plugin reinhauen und alles in ein JAR packen. Ist aber reine Ergebniskosmetik, wie ich finde. Persönlich hab ich lieber viele JARs, dann habe ich nen besseren Überblick beim Kunden über vorhandene Versionen und kann kleinere Updates rausschicken....


----------



## jank (31. Mrz 2006)

Aber vielleicht werden ja aus den ganzen JARs, die ja von Axis selbst kommen, nicht alle Klassen verwendet. Dann könnte ich versuchen, mir ein JAR zu bauen, welches genau die Klassen beinhaltet, die von meinem Service benötigt werden.


----------

